

Announcing: LinkedIn Intro - donretag
http://blog.linkedin.com/2013/10/23/announcing-linkedin-intro/

======
donretag
"straight to the Apple Mail app on your iPhone." "all in the iPhone Mail app
you already use everyday."

My iPhone? The wording is a tad presumptuous, especially considering that the
majority of smart phones do not use an iPhone.

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
Reminds me of older people who aren't keen on modern technology, coming up to
me and asking if my Windows Phone or Android phone is "one of dem new eye-
phones!?".

Edit: It's been a couple years.

------
robbfitzsimmons
I can imagine this having great utility for many businesspeople, but I think
anyone mildly privacy or security conscious probably already thinks LinkedIn
trends to the spammy. Making them an intermediary to 100% of my email is nuts.

On a lighter note, one of the "shared connections" in the blog screencaps is
actually Good Girl Gina, of Reddit meme fame.
[http://note.io/HfhtzE](http://note.io/HfhtzE)

------
bigtones
How do they inject their info into the iPhone mail app ?

~~~
spaetzel
Sounds like they act as an e-mail proxy. You give them login info to your
account and they resend a new e-mail with the extra info.

[https://intro.linkedin.com/micro/faq](https://intro.linkedin.com/micro/faq)

~~~
avenger123
Incredible. I just went through the FAQ.

I would say this is going to be a really really hard sell for most people. The
instructions scare me more than anything else. They are written in such a way
that it tries hard to not mention explicitly that LinkedIn effectively another
gateway between the email provider and you.

I just don't get it. How do these companies just assume privacy is a non-issue
and come out with products that just completely assume people will trust them
because they have a cute privacy statement - "please trust us, we will never
do anything with your data.".

I'm sorry LinkedIn. This isn't the Facebook crowd. A lot of LinkedIn is IT and
I couldn't imagine the average LinkedIn user using this product.

~~~
synthos
People are just so used to the expected email monitoring from their
government. So why not just trust everyone with your communications? Abstract
thought not required

------
martinkl
See also this blog post on the technology behind Intro:
[http://engineering.linkedin.com/mobile/linkedin-intro-
doing-...](http://engineering.linkedin.com/mobile/linkedin-intro-doing-
impossible-ios)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600597)

------
m_93
This is amazing evil app, with great business value. Every time i log in to
web app they want to get my connections from oauth. And now the app will be
"see" every my mail and addresses.

------
mathattack
Could this be why they had a lot of downtime today?

